# Noise after engine shut off



## Rec DNA (Mar 5, 2004)

My wife has a 2003 Maxima still under warantee.

When she shut off her engine tonight there was a fairly loud whirring sound coming from the area of the engine. (we've had the car for a year and this has never happened before) The car runs fine. The needle is half way between H and C while the car was running. No maintenance lights came on. No smells. No leaks. The radiator fan is not spinning nor are any visible belts turning. Nothing looks unusual under the hood.

The thing is still whirring after more than an hour. Any idea what it is? Anything I can do to stop it before morning? Is there a fan IN the engine somplace I cannot see?


----------



## Rec DNA (Mar 5, 2004)

It was a short circuit in the electric motor mount. It just kept whining away even though engine was off


----------

